# Firmware: Canon EOS 7D Mark II v1.05



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2015)

```
Canon has released firmware version 1.05 for the Canon EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p>The following fixed are in the new firmware.</p>
<ul>
<li>Improves AF accuracy when used in combination with the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L USM lens or EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which, in very rare cases, the “Peripheral illumination correction” is applied inconsistently.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which, while performing an EF lens firmware update, the progress bar displayed on the LCD monitor may freeze at 100% even though the update has been completed.</li>
<li>Fixes a processing error in relation to the leap second for the “Geotag information appended to image” and “Log data” GPS functions.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon, where at the time of shooting in very rare cases “Err 70” occurs, or the shutter does not release.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/dc/eos7d2-v105-win.html" target="_blank">Download firmware v1.05 Win</a> | <a href="http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/dc/eos7d2-v105-mac.html" target="_blank">Download firmware v1.05 Mac</a> (Canon Japan)</strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii?WT.mc_id=C126149#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download firmware v1.05</a> (Canon USA is still showing 1.04)</p>
```


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2015)

Still 1.04


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2015)

So it is..... That's weird.

http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/dc/eos7d2-v105-mac.html

There's the link to the mac version.


----------



## bseitz234 (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm curious about the AF accuracy with just those two lenses. Were they specifically causing problems for people? I've been considering upgrading one of my 7d bodies to a 7d2 next time I have money, and would certainly hope to use my 17-55 with it. I hadn't heard about AF issues with those two lenses in particular, though. Also interesting to me that they're pretty similar FL ranges and both f/2.8 lenses..


----------



## Viggo (Sep 9, 2015)

The "ef lens firmware update"-thing, is that just when being serviced by Canon? You can't update lenses wiithout sending it in, right?


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 9, 2015)

oh man! i've been having focus issues on 7D2 with the 17-55 lens from 17-35mm, it just won't focus past 1-3 meters. but the lens works flawlessly on my previous 70D and my GF's 550D and 650D. Tried to AFMA, but to no result.

updating as we speak. i really hope this fixes the issue.


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 9, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> oh man! i've been having focus issues on 7D2 with the 17-55 lens from 17-35mm, it just won't focus past 1-3 meters. but the lens works flawlessly on my previous 70D and my GF's 550D and 650D. Tried to AFMA, but to no result.
> 
> updating as we speak. i really hope this fixes the issue.


does not eliminate my problem  will have to send it to Canon service


----------



## tron (Sep 9, 2015)

dolina said:


> Still 1.04



You can check this link. It points to 1.05 firmware

http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos_7d_mark_ii.aspx#eos_7d_mark_ii.aspx?type=firmware&firmwaredetailid=tcm%3A14-1298217&_suid=144180604553804742596903035597


----------



## unfocused (Sep 9, 2015)

It's about time. That leap second thing was very annoying.


----------



## tron (Sep 9, 2015)

unfocused said:


> It's about time. That leap second thing was very annoying.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GadgetBoy (Sep 9, 2015)

whothafunk said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > oh man! i've been having focus issues on 7D2 with the 17-55 lens from 17-35mm, it just won't focus past 1-3 meters. but the lens works flawlessly on my previous 70D and my GF's 550D and 650D. Tried to AFMA, but to no result.
> ...



I have the same issue with my 17-55 (I tried 3 different bodies and 2 17-55, same focus trouble).
Have you redone the AFMA after the firmware update ?
Did you tried using a different focus point ?
My 7D Mk II is currently in Canon service for the 4th time to solve this problem. Hope that things are going well with this firmware update... I will tell you when I get it back.


----------



## JMZawodny (Sep 9, 2015)

My firmware was at 1.02! I can't find any information on what was fixed with 1.03, presuming there was such a version. I'm very interested to see if there are any noteworthy improvements.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2015)

Viggo said:


> The "ef lens firmware update"-thing, is that just when being serviced by Canon? You can't update lenses wiithout sending it in, right?



Viggo, its a update for the 7D MK II firmware, you will not need to update your lenses.

The camera firmware contains information about each Canon lens, including some AF settings.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 9, 2015)

Even if it was actually lens firmware, aren't the latest Canon bodies capable of updating most lens firmware without having to send the lens to Canon?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 9, 2015)

Viggo said:


> The "ef lens firmware update"-thing, is that just when being serviced by Canon? You can't update lenses wiithout sending it in, right?



Presumably you can update the lens firmware the same way you do the camera firmware, via the CF or SD card or by using the EOS utility. Sometimes there is a mechanical adjustment that is also needed along with the lens firmware update which is why they require you to send it in.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 9, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Even if it was actually lens firmware, aren't the latest Canon bodies capable of updating most lens firmware without having to send the lens to Canon?



Some cameras with certain lenses. Its pretty limited. I don't know if there is a list.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if it was actually lens firmware, aren't the latest Canon bodies capable of updating most lens firmware without having to send the lens to Canon?
> ...



This was one of the things Olympus got right.... 12 years ago, you could connect their camera by USB cable to your computer and upgrade both the camera and the lens mounted on the camera. I wish Canon could do the same....


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > danski0224 said:
> ...



That would be a great feature, though maybe the card way is safer? simply remove the card and put a new one to reset.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2015)

meywd said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Yes, but you could update the lenses.... and without buying a special docking station....


----------



## illadvisedhammer (Sep 10, 2015)

Speaking of non-sequitors, has there been a discussion of the possibility of cameras using contrast autofocus to periodically adjust the phase-contrast system on their own and remember the correction for that lens? Would the camera need to be at a known distance to do this?


----------



## RGF (Sep 10, 2015)

dolina said:


> Still 1.04



Just download 1.05


----------



## rshachar (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm having issues with the 17-55mm 2.8 as well. Had it calibrated at a shop three times already.
Crossing fingers on this one.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 10, 2015)

illadvisedhammer said:


> Speaking of non-sequitors, has there been a discussion of the possibility of cameras using contrast autofocus to periodically adjust the phase-contrast system on their own and remember the correction for that lens? Would the camera need to be at a known distance to do this?



No but AFMA can be distance dependent. AFMA on any lens should be at the distance you expect to use the lens the most. AFMA at or near infinity does not always mean your macro lens will AF correctlyat macro distances. I've found this to be the case on many wide angle zooms.


----------



## leosfo (Sep 10, 2015)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_7d_mark_ii?WT.mc_id=C126149#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## wyldeguy (Sep 21, 2015)

I got the Err 70 a couple times in the past. I chalked it up to one of my cards not playing nice, but it's good to see that it's not and that there is a fix for it. Just in time for my Walt Disney trip.


----------

